# MPG2...codecs and/or players ?



## AdmiralAK (Aug 4, 2001)

I have posted a question on this a while back but without much success.  So I am reposting in hopes that someone knows 

I have several m2v files, music videos, that are (as the extension suggests) MPG2 files.  I was hopping QT5 would support playback of these files but no  ... I have cleaner 5 but it takes forever to convert them, plus about halfway through it croacks (maybe a RAM issue ?) so an hour of processing power goes to waste.  I also have a small suite of tools to convert from one format to another and them with final cut join audio and video streams and save as a QT movie... and then with another prog I can make it into MPEG1 which is smaller.  (this is also very time consuming... about 3.5 hours per 3 minute music clip) ....

I was wondering therefore if someone has made an MPG2 player for the mac yet  ???(I know a freeware DVD player exists and plays such files but with very little support, video is scrwy and there is no audio). 

If not, is there a quicktime codec available that I can use with my QT player ?


Thanks to all the AV-o-philes out there 


Admiral


----------



## markpith (Aug 16, 2001)

Hello,
You can watch MPEG2 files using DVD studio Pro.
And then even export them and use Apple DVD player to watch them.
If you find this too expensive or you don't have a G4 (the original installer wants a G4, an installed copy will work on a G3), you can decode using shareware or Cleaner 5 with MPEG charger.
But as you said it will take forever...
Let's hope MacFLASK comes out real soon!

For MacMPEG2decoder and MacFLASK-news go to www169.lukifer.com .
For more mac video info goto : www.ripdifferent.com or www.vcdhelp.com (Forum; Mac Video Creation).

Hope I helped out.

Mark Pith
The Netherlands


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 16, 2001)

He he
Thanks for the help 

I actually frequent ripdifferent.com, I made a VCD out of 2 of my MPG2 videos, converted them with MacMPEG2, and used final cut to merge Audio and Video streams properly, saved, tehn converted to MPEG and burned lol.

I have a G3 and converting with cleaner 5 takes FOREVER ....(you could probabbly find a woman, get married and have a child before that finishes up ...well that is true for an epic movie lol )

I hope an MPEG2 player comes out soon  


Admiral


----------



## byronw70 (Feb 1, 2002)

Upon some looking about, I have found this player.  You have to move the mpg files of of the VCD, but then they play fine at full screen etc.  I repeat MPG2 video seems tobe fully playable with this

 

Check this link out

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download.html

The writer of the article that I read recommended that you install teh developer tools, compile videolan using the source, and run it from the command line.  This is supposed to be better.  I will try this (whe I figure out how to use them) using the source code.  This may allow playback from the disk.  As I needed a commercial DVD player for my PC to play these, I am pretty happy with this start.  I hope that this helps out any other frustrated SVCD wanna players

If anyof you can post instructions on how to compile the code, so that I can have a crack at compiling the source, that would be gret.  This hopefully could lead to the ability to play scvd's as svcd's as apposed to mpg2 files


----------



## edX (Feb 1, 2002)

maybe this will help 

just released on weds. sounds like what you want but i could be wrong. just ask kilowatt or vanguard


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 4, 2002)

seems like I will have to reinstall the dev tools he he 


Ed I tried the converter but somehow it screws up the video and audio streams...

I had managed to merge the 2 streams with FCP and make a movie but it took foreeeeever to do just one movie 


Admiral


----------

